#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  IP3.5 Training

## ndt1235

Who are familiar with IP.Pls help me how to lot Formation Top fromtxt file to IP.On clay zone!


TksSee More: IP3.5 Training

----------


## regungu

You need to tpe it into the clayvol parameter module. However, there is a quick short cut. First you need to have a topset loaded in IP. That is you must have created tops in IP with same number of tops (formations) as you want in clayvol. When you run clayvol for the first time, you will see only one zone. Now split this single zone into the same number of zones as your reference topset. then go to <wells>link tops/zone sets>. here

----------


## regungu

send me a PM and I will walk you through it. I am an advaned user of IP

----------


## ndt1235

I 've just praticed it. But i don't know where is parameter module.
I read he manual help, it say the same w u. 

What is the PM mean?

Thank you so muck

----------


## ndt1235

Mr Regungu: Pls answer it for me: If u have the formations tops. U will devided the clay zone based on it or GR log u have. 
My email: nguyendanhtuan8604@gmail.com.

----------


## Franc2009

What kind of question is that one? NDt1135.............if you have a MFS in the middle of a clay zone (as you can easily have) you can set the top there (relate to the MFS).............
Or Im out of the question?..................

----------


## ndt1235

I mean that: when i run clay module the first time, &#237;t's only one zone and I must devided it. Should i devided it base on the Formation top I have Or base on the GR log of this well. 
Tks

----------


## Franc2009

you should divide it based on GR of tghe well.

----------


## Franc2009

Regungu, please do you have a tutorial or manual for IP 3.4??? tHANK YOU

----------


## regungu

Sorry guys with the delay in responding. I have been pretty buy with work and have not logged into this forum. 

Now to answer the questions on creating tops for the clay volume module. I assume that you have already created a tops set in IP and that you gave it a name such as 'TOPS'

Once you run the clayvol module for the first time, you will have only one zone. Lets say that your top set in IP has 5 zones with names and interval depths (top and bottom). For consistency, I would prefer that all the modules in IP like Clyvol, Por/SW and Cutoffs and Summation have the same zones.

1. To start, divide the single zone in the clayvol plot into 5 zones or the same number of zones as you have in your main Tops set. The clayvol tops must have the same number of zones as your default tops set. Don't worry about the depths for clayvol zones, just make sure you divid it into the same numer of zones as the default tops. You should do this by right clicking on the zones column and choosing 'split zones' until you get the right number of zones (In this example 5)
2. Next go to 'WEll' on the menu bar and select 'LinkTops/Zone Sets
3. A window pops up with the top/zone sets you have in IP. You will see Clay volume and the name of the main tops you have created. This will appear in the column to the left. In the next two columns, the heading will be something like 'Linked sets'
4. Drag the reference tops set into the next column (just put you mouse on the name of the top in the left column and while holding down the left mouse button, drag it across to the column on the right).
5. Next drag the clayvol zone set across to the right and place it below the default set. Be careful to ensure that the default top set is above the clayvol zones set. This is beacause the program uses the topmost zones set as reference to correct the ones below.

6. If you have divided the clayvol top sets into same number of zones as your default zones, the clayvol topset will turn yellow indicating that only the top/bottom and zone names are different between the two. 
7. Click run and a window pops up sking you to confirm the linking. Click 'Yes to all' and the two tops sets will be linked. This action will copy the zone names, tops and bottom from your main tops set in IP over to the clayvol module.

You can read about this in the help manual by searching for Link Zones/Top sets.

Hope this helps. If you have a problem with this, set up a dimdim session (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) and invite me. You can show me your screen and I can direct you on what to do over the voice option of dimdim. By the way, dimdim is free. Just set it up and invite the other guy interested also. My email is regybiz@gmail.com

----------


## petrophysicist

i have an opinion in interpretation
when you are making interpretation for a known Formation like Bahariya in Egypt or anything else, you have to put first only one clay or shale parameters, then change the silt or sand after that,
and for sure, if the shale parameter you have put is correct,
the hole log will take very short time to be interpreted.
thank you
if you have any comments 
share me it on geology5500@yahoo.com

----------


## mid

> Sorry guys with the delay in responding. I have been pretty buy with work and have not logged into this forum. 
> 
> Now to answer the questions on creating tops for the clay volume module. I assume that you have already created a tops set in IP and that you gave it a name such as 'TOPS'
> 
> Once you run the clayvol module for the first time, you will have only one zone. Lets say that your top set in IP has 5 zones with names and interval depths (top and bottom). For consistency, I would prefer that all the modules in IP like Clyvol, Por/SW and Cutoffs and Summation have the same zones.
> 
> 1. To start, divide the single zone in the clayvol plot into 5 zones or the same number of zones as you have in your main Tops set. The clayvol tops must have the same number of zones as your default tops set. Don't worry about the depths for clayvol zones, just make sure you divid it into the same numer of zones as the default tops. You should do this by right clicking on the zones column and choosing 'split zones' until you get the right number of zones (In this example 5)
> 2. Next go to 'WEll' on the menu bar and select 'LinkTops/Zone Sets
> 3. A window pops up with the top/zone sets you have in IP. You will see Clay volume and the name of the main tops you have created. This will appear in the column to the left. In the next two columns, the heading will be something like 'Linked sets'
> ...



this is very good regungu, thank you for sharing

----------


## LOST

please share its manual or tutorials

See More: IP3.5 Training

----------


## r26555

yes brothers share tutorials please

----------


## kbh3004

Tutorial is *help* section in IP.

----------


## r26555

There is not all the infomation in the help, it is very short.
Need a good tutorial with exampels.
Guys if soomeone have one share it please.
Thank you

----------


## ndt1235

kbh3004: Kin?
Why don't you share it for other?

----------


## petrophysicist

you can open it from the programe itself
it is already in it

----------


## 'or''='

> kbh3004: Kin?
> Why don't you share it for other?



He means the Help section in the programme itself.

----------


## kbh3004

Hic, ko c&#243;!

----------


## coverme

this is very good regungu, thank you for sharing

----------


## anjumbukhari

Does anybody know of mineral solver???
How to find wet clay points on crossplots?

----------

